# JDK-Dokumentation auf deutsch



## Ecky (26. Jun 2004)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand ein Buch oder Webseite, in der die gesamte SKD Dokumentation auf Deutsch beschrieben ist?
Oder zumindest alle Klassen und deren Funktionen ausführlich beschreibt.
Sun liefert ja die Englische mit, aber auf Deutsch wäre sie mir viel lieber.
Am besten für SDK 1.4, aber 1.2 ginge auch.


Danke, tschau


----------



## nollario (26. Jun 2004)

da gibts was für 1.3.1:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/l10n/index.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jun 2004)

Die SDK's gibts ausschließlich in englisch. Die Dokumentationen zu den API's sind auch fast nur in englisch verfügbar.
Allerdings kann man, wenn man etwas "googelt" vereinzelt deutsche Übersetzungen zu Teilen der API's finden.
Ich empfehle Dir jedoch mal nach einer deustchen Referenz in Form eines Buches zu suchen.
Ich kenne einige Bände von Java in a Nutshell von O'Reilly, dort sind die wichtigsten Klassen und Packete in deutsch beschrieben. Mal mehr, mal weniger ausführlich.


----------



## Ecky (26. Jun 2004)

Danke,ich war grad mal auf der angegebenen Homepage.
Aber die verlinken auch nur zu den englischen Dokumentation.
Allerdings sind da Links zu interessanten Büchern. (leider auch nur in Englisch)    
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/chanlee/

Aber es muss doch jemanden geben, der das mal in Deutsch verfasst hat.
Werd mir mal die Nutshell Bücher anschauen.

tschau


----------

